# Canadian R32 GTR+SRT-4



## Inline Slut (Jan 23, 2007)

Hey guys recently picked up a 1989 R32 GTR over here in B.C Canada. Its in really good shape. Its had some issues the last few weeks with starting and turboes blowing oil  So Its in the shop at work, tearing things down, pulling the engine out, adding a single T67 and some other goodies.

Mods:

*1994 GTR engine(70,000kms)
*HKS 2510's(Needing rebuild now)
*Trust Intercooler
*HKS Piping
*Apexi induction kit
*Nismo super copper mix clutch
*Buddy Club 32 way adjustable coilovers, swift springs, HKS pillow mounts
*Tein tie rods
*Cusco Tension rods
*Steel braided brake lines
*Drilled/slotted front rotors
*Cusco master cylinder stopper
*Apexi dual exhaust, 4 inch
*Trust downpipe
*17X9 regamaster evo rims, falken tires 245/45/17
*7 point roll cage
*Profec B boost controller
*Grid dance torque split controller
*Polyurethane foam chassis injection.
*N1 lights
*Full body kit
*New paint
*Tuned ECU for 94 octane+more boost










































































Here is my daily driven FWD rocket:chuckle: 2004 Dodge SRT-4, 2.4L turbo intercooled. Dynoed with intake and exhaust 234whp, 270wtq. Boost is cranked up 2-3 more PSI now. Should be close to 300. Its a blast to drive, but those tires like to burn off with the LSD.










































Thanks for looking:wavey: 

Jordan


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Saw your car over GTRCANADA.COM very nice and clean.


----------



## beario (Feb 9, 2004)

damn that is a nice 32...proper street/race look...


----------



## Inline Slut (Jan 23, 2007)

thanks guys, its pretty clean for how old it is. I look forward to doing alot of stuff to it in the next year.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## V4 SKUNK (Oct 12, 2005)

LOL @ the SRT-4!!! It's a pile of s**t. 300bhp for a front wheel drive???
How does it get around corners???
R32 nice though, the bonnet IMO looks a bit cheap with the fake air vents, but very tidy car.:bowdown1:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

I miss Vancouver, what part of BC you in? Burnaby ? 

Looks nice but yeah replace that bonnet man  and replace the SRT with the EVO next year i think the EVO will be coming to canada.


----------



## Inline Slut (Jan 23, 2007)

well I dont think of my srt-4 as piece of shit...I was never a domestic fan until I drove it. Drive it, its fun, it pulls like you wont believe for a stock FWD turboed car.

Anyways I allready am geting a carbon fiber hood, the hood design was from the previous owner, its not cut right either, it tends to leak rain ontop on things instead of dripping down.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

i dont mind the SRt ive driven one before for a day, but i just dont like the fact that all the power goes to the front its easy to drive but i dunno, i couldnt get in to it so much. BUT, if you like it, then cool  either way nice Skyline!! i saw a few Metalic gray ones while i was in vancouver and they looked in bad shape =/ yours is one of the few that look much nicer.


----------



## mana_r32 (Jun 24, 2006)

nice collection u got there bro! by the way , was ur GTR for sale at a site called "japan partnerer" or somthing like this? , becoz i saw extacly same as this at that site... looks nice n clean!


----------



## Inline Slut (Jan 23, 2007)

mana_r32 said:


> nice collection u got there bro! by the way , was ur GTR for sale at a site called "japan partnerer" or somthing like this? , becoz i saw extacly same as this at that site... looks nice n clean!


no it wasnt man, there is actually a replica of mine in Vancouver also, its for sale at some dealership for $24,000!!!! its white with the same body kit, interior and rims are different but its way more then mine was.


----------



## Inline Slut (Jan 23, 2007)

Rain said:


> i dont mind the SRt ive driven one before for a day, but i just dont like the fact that all the power goes to the front its easy to drive but i dunno, i couldnt get in to it so much. BUT, if you like it, then cool  either way nice Skyline!! i saw a few Metalic gray ones while i was in vancouver and they looked in bad shape =/ yours is one of the few that look much nicer.



well when I bought it I couldnt afford a STI or EVO, the car is allready as fast or faster then a stock STI. I dont plan to keep the SRT as I am selling it right now, I need some more funds for the GTR and will look into possibly geting a GTS-T as my daily driver.


----------



## V4 SKUNK (Oct 12, 2005)

Inline Slut said:


> well when I bought it I couldnt afford a STI or EVO, the car is allready as fast or faster then a stock STI. I dont plan to keep the SRT as I am selling it right now, I need some more funds for the GTR and will look into possibly geting a GTS-T as my daily driver.


Don't get a GTS-t!!!
Save your money for the GTR, buy a cheap run about too if your worried about using GTR as a dialy driver.


----------



## Inline Slut (Jan 23, 2007)

could do that too, but I can find myself a pretty cheap GTS-T as a beater too.


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

GTS-T are awsome daily driver.. it's cheaper then a GTR but it still has potentional.. Awsome collection!!


----------



## rpmcru (Apr 25, 2007)

nice GTR :bowdown1: one of the cleanest i've seen.

who makes or what kind of body kit is that ? looks good.

thanks


----------



## rpmcru (Apr 25, 2007)

NVM.. found it


----------



## Inline Slut (Jan 23, 2007)

overhauled, need to get rid of stock rad and fan still but its back together now....it runs very well and idles excellent for no comp or tune yet, power FC on the way and some wideband stuff.

I will list the mods later:shy:


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

I love your bodykit!
Looks exacly like mine LoL
very clean and good lookin engine bay as well

but is it okay to keep the battery on its side?


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Yep battery is fine on its side, its not an acid filled one, they're Gel filled or something.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

jeebus, I could eat dinner off of your engine, it's so clean.

btw, what's life with the SRT4 like? I hadn't heard of it until recently, and it sounds like a great daily driver, is it?


----------



## Inline Slut (Jan 23, 2007)

ya the battery is a optima red top, its liquid filled so it can be mounted anyway.

The engine bay is alot cleaner now, just need some tuneing and i will be set.


----------

